# holy Spear-it charters Avocet and ? for fri June 1



## holy Spear-it (Oct 4, 2007)

Two tanks $150 or three tank $160. I ahve not decided which wreck for the other dive(s) yet but it will be a blast! Call Capt Kevin 850-698-0827


----------



## Clay-Doh (Oct 2, 2007)

Yup! They certainly are loaded with some real nice big snappers right now!


----------



## bmoore (Oct 10, 2007)

Kevin,

I saw you guys pulling up on the Avocet Sunday. I had just finished a dive. How didyour folks do? Left you a gag or two down there..didn't see any snapper thoough, not on the tenneco either.They must have been more inshore..


----------

